# Using English saddle for trail riding



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Does anyone use english saddle for trail riding? Please, share the experience...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I do!

I use my english saddle for everything!

I've never had a problem or anything. But i've only been on 2 trail rides with my saddle. One wasn't too long, as it was just a walk around the property, but we never did it. And the other one was through woods and everything. We did great, but since Vega was so green, she got nervous when she was left at the top of a very steep hill. So i turned around.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I always ride in my English saddle.  When I'm on trails definitely.
I have also never had any problems. I find it nice to ride in...I don't really like Western saddles. A lot of people I know ride in Western to trail (even though they ride English normally), but I don't like it. LOL! :lol:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i have always ridden in my englash saddle on trail rides.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Just curious... What kind of english saddle? I tried older dressage one and it was very comfy, but how about A/P?


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

I have used it sometimes. For a short ride , it is nice , but i like the western saddle for looooong trail rides. :wink:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I used to trail ride a young gelding that my parents owed in an english saddle...we didnt have a western that fit him well. After I broke him out we sold him.

I Never had any problems and used my close contact stubben.


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have en english endurance saddle for trail riding, but I have also ridden in a dressage. I would not ride long distance in an all purpose, when I trail ride it's usually for 4 hours, sometimes more.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

When I used to ride English (about a thousand years ago :lol: ) I rode everywhere. There were 4 and 5 hour rides in the mountains, and through woods. Keep in mind that most of Europe still rides only in an English saddle. In fact most of the horseback castle tours in England and Ireland are English.

It is primarily in the US that we ride Western (although in Australia they use the stock saddle).


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i use my ovation close contact saddle.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I've always used my regular saddle to hit the trails. Thats what I'm used to and it's super comfy. Made to fit me and my horses so thats what I used.
At some point in a few years once my horses are well broke to ride and safe for anyone to get one I would like to get a western saddle for my mom. I know thats all she will be comfortable riding in, otherwise my every day english saddle is all I had been using


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

laceyf53 said:


> I have en english endurance saddle for trail riding


What is that? Never heard about it, but sounds like a nice saddle for trails...


----------



## Fox Hollow Deb (Jun 22, 2008)

I used a Courbette AP saddle for years on many different horses. The deep seat and knee rolls help my stability going up and down hills. I had two Courbettes over 25 years, and I used to trail ride about an hour or two at a time. I just changed to a Thorowgood AP, for my mare's comfort.

If you're going on long trail sessions, camping out, you may want an endurance type english trail saddle, or an Aussie stock saddle, just to attach saddle bags and stuff. 

I've tried a few western saddles but I can't feel the horse under me too well, it didn't feel secure enough.


----------



## DappleDawnFarm (Jul 22, 2008)

Sure, why not...if it's comfortable for you and your horse go for it!


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

I've ridden either with a bareback pad or western saddle for years and years. Last weekend a friend talked me into riding in her Niedersuss Dressage saddle and OMG I was blown away. We trail rode all day (close to 7 hours) over all kinds of terrain and it was great. So much more comfortable and secure than my western. So much so in fact that I'm now on the hunt for a decent englisgh saddle just for trail riding!


----------



## Endurance Chica (Oct 1, 2010)

For years I have used my orthoflex english saddle for trail and endurance riding and I love it! Because the underneath panels flex it fits any horse I throw it on, and it is soo comfortable for riding all day. I did end up putting a sheepskin cover on it to add to the cushion, for 50-100 miles you want all the cushion you can get!:lol:


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I wasn't going to respond because it appeared that the OP got sufficient answers, however I notice that nobody mentioned saddle pads with pockets!
I always ride in my english saddle, which is an older model thorowgood A/P, and on long ride I use a saddle pad with little pockets right behind the saddle flaps much like this one Google Image Result for http://www.ponytalesblog.com/images/saddlepad2.jpg except mine has buckle closures instead of velcro, though both have their merrits.

I like the A/P on the trail incase you have to hop a log or something. Just my opinion.

Cheers.


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

An A/P saddle is fine for trail riding. I've done trails in mine, lessoned, low level eventing in mine, I've even did pole bending in it once. At one point, a former trainer was talking going penning in whatever tack we had so it would have been my A/P.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

I used to go on long trail rides on my friend's mare using my Courbette Husar with a fleece seat cover for a bit of extra padding.


----------

